# Feral Pigeon Morphs



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi!

I am putting together a feral pigeon general reference pamphlet. I can not find a feral pigeon site with more knowledgeable names of pigeon morphs than the Cornell site (7????). They list Blue Bar, Red Bar, Red, Spread, Checker, Pied, and White.

I'm sure many of you know the names of more than 7 feral pigeon morphs or can post a link. In the meantime, I'm listing brief descriptions of every variation I see.

When I have finished a draft, I would like share a copy with anyone who can help with editing and/or give advice and suggestions. Of course, anyone offering help would be included as a reference. 

Thank you so much!

Bronwyn


----------

